# Which one do i use Intel power boost or enhanced power boost on my MSI Z77A-G45 motherboard?



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

So i just found out i do not have intel turbo boost on noticed that during game play but which one do i use as i seem to have two listed and there in the oddest place on my MSI Z77A-G45 motherboard under overclocking, a place i would not have thought of looking, so question do i use both of them or one, i'm not familiar with setting this stuff up so anyone familiar with this click bios 2 would be great here is a pick of it, take in mind this is the click bios 2 windows interface.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Restart the pc go into the bios directly. Read your motherboard manual and maybe do a general search. I had to do that to find out what xmp was on my board and it was DOCP.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't have the manual as i bought the motherboard wholesale from amazon?  so thats why i came here hoping someone knows.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

TonyB said:


> I don't have the manual as i bought the motherboard wholesale from amazon?  so thats why i came here hoping someone knows.


 
I can't download that much at work, but here is the link: http://www.msi.com/support/mb/Z77AG45.html#down-manual


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you much i will look it over  also await any other opinions on this as well i did find one thing out about this enhanced turbo boost it does this,  Enhanced Turbo - This one is a feature of MSI boards that will boost the multiplier on the process to its maximum operating frequency as set (allowed) by the Intel Turbo Boost technology on the chip. By setting this mode, it will keep the processor running at it's higher frequency even when it's not needed. It still leverages the Intel Turbo Boost mechanics to achieve it though. 

So not sure which one two use intel turbo boost or the enhanced one i don't think it would be wise to use both but i could be wrong.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z77AG45.html#down-manual

Lol Rtw beat me to it.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z77AG45.html#down-manual
> 
> Lol Rtw beat me to it.


LOL yes thank you both for that manual   i suppose i could load defaults settings in bios but since this was a wholesale board no telling what those defaults are so i left them they way i got it, and it seems to be working.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

TonyB said:


> Thank you much i will look it over  also await any other opinions on this as well i did find one thing out about this enhanced turbo boost it does this,  Enhanced Turbo - This one is a feature of MSI boards that will boost the multiplier on the process to its maximum operating frequency as set (allowed) by the Intel Turbo Boost technology on the chip. By setting this mode, it will keep the processor running at it's higher frequency even when it's not needed. It still leverages the Intel Turbo Boost mechanics to achieve it though.
> 
> So not sure which one two use intel turbo boost or the enhanced one i don't think it would be wise to use both but i could be wrong.


 
Based on your description of Enhanced Turbo Boost, it's giving you the overclock at the boost limit fulltime.  My concern would be the voltage it automatically sets is likely to be high. 

In all likelihood, you would be better, assuming you want a fulltime overclock, setting that yourself, and getting lower voltages.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

NOt even sure what intel core I7 3770 i got if its the K or the none K processor as i used my processor out of my alienware system that died, so this stuff is found in the oddest place overclocking is that the usual place for intel turbo boost ?? makes me wonder if i should turn that on even ?. Should i just take it in to a mom and pop computer shop and have them set it up?. I don't want to burn up my PC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

Can you install CPU-z?  that would tell you which you have.  We can go from there.


----------



## Law-II (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

Intel i7 3770k base clock is 3.5GHz
*Turbo frequency [*requires good cooling]
3900 MHz (1 or 2 cores) enabled
3800 MHz (3 cores) enabled
3700 MHz (4 cores) enabled
Source *here*

*MSI Enhanced Turbo; only use this option if power and heat are not an issue [have similar on H2o]

atb

Law-II


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

OK got it installed what am i looking for ??


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

@Law-II are you sure those figures aren't the 3770 (non-k)?  My fiance's is overclocked to 3.7, with all 4 cores.  The "-k"  will overclock beyond that with all cores, I believe.  IIRC, the "-k" will do 4.2 with all cores if you fulltime overclock it.  That's why I did it with mine.

On the first tab, near the top it will tell you the cpu name.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

OK mine just says intel core I7 3770 so should i just enable intel turbo boost as thats what i had before on my old alienware board.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

TonyB said:


> OK mine just says intel core I7 3770


 
OK, it can overclock slightly since you have that z-series motherboard.  The figures by Law-II are correct for your cpu.  Normally it would turbo boost to 3.7.  You can set the overclock to that level and leave it there for all cores, or you can go a little higher to 3.9 with fewer cores. 

My guess is that Enhanced Turbo Boost will add more voltage than necessary, which on an Ivy Bridge is not good, since they heat up quickly as speed and voltage goes up (compared to Sandy Bridge.  I think you could possibly start out at 1.20v with 3.7 fulltime, and then work down from there.  The one I mentioned above will do it with 1.135. 

If you are new to the whole overclocking thing, please read tutorials and get familiar with it.  There are some good guides here on TPU in the Overclocking sub-forum.  In that case, rather than risk constant high voltage, I would go with the Intel Turbo Boost, since it will leave it at 3.5 and boost to 3.7 or so as needed.  You'll also want to have something a little better than the stock cooler.  A Coolermaster Hyper-212 Evo would be a cheap, perfect solution for you.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 9, 2015)

ok i will turn on intel turbo boost and leave it at that i have this cooler http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/freezer-13-co.html


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 9, 2015)

That should do just fine!  It has TDP cooling of 200 watts it claims.  Even if in actuality it's lower, it will more than exceed the needs of your 3770!


----------



## TonyB (Feb 10, 2015)

its working good i turned on intel turbo boost and all is well


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)

TonyB said:


> its working good i turned on intel turbo boost and all is well


good to hear!


----------

